# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Dotteren, stent en bypass - Artikel

## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404

*Dotteren: een grote toekomst*
De verwachting is dat de mogelijkheden van het dotteren, of liever gezegd van de Percutane Coronaire Interventies (PCI), in de toekomst alleen maar zullen toenemen. Nieuwe technieken dienen zich aan. We noemen er hier twee: IVUS en absorbeerbare stents.
IVUS is een afkorting van IntraVascular UltraSound. Bij IVUS wordt een instrumentje op de katheter bevestigd dat ultrageluid kan uitzenden en ontvangen, een techniek die bekend is van de echocardiografie. IVUS kan iets wat de hartkatheterisatie niet kan, namelijk de plaque, de verdikte slagaderwand die de vernauwing veroorzaakt, in beeld brengen. Bij hartkatheterisatie is de vernauwing te zien als een versmalling van de bloedstroom, maar de slagaderwand zelf is niet te zien. Met IVUS kan de plaats en de samenstelling van de plaque worden onderzocht, wat onder meer kan leiden tot preventie voor slagaderziekte.
Absorbeerbare stents lossen na verloop van tijd geheel op in de slagaderwand. Mogelijk zullen deze stents de prestaties van de bestaande stents nog gaan overtreffen. Klinische trials moeten dat uitwijzen.

_(Bron; hartwijzer.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404



----------

